# gunnen



## GQ.Wong

Hoe kan je gunnen vertalen naar het engels?
Wat is de beste vertaling voor dit woord?

Derserve, allow, grant vind ik niet echt een goede vertaling.


Ik gun het je van harte - You deserve it

Niemand gunt het je - ???


----------



## Suehil

Het hangt van de context af.  In dit geval zou ik "I'm really happy for you" zeggen.


----------



## GQ.Wong

Suehil said:


> Het hangt van de context af.  In dit geval zou ik "I'm really happy for you" zeggen.



I´m really happy for you = Ik ben echt blij voor je. 




Ik wil het eigenlijk in deze context zeggen:

Tegenwoordig gunt niemand je het (Een top baan).

Hij gunt het je niet. (Bijv. een lekker wijf als vriendin).


----------



## NewtonCircus

GQ.Wong said:


> Hij gunt het je niet.


- He begrudges the fact that...



GQ.Wong said:


> Tegenwoordig gunt niemand je het (Een top baan).


- People begrudge you when...


----------



## ThomasK

Heel goeie vraag, altijd een prangende kwestie om dat goed weer te geven in het Engels...


----------



## GQ.Wong

NewtonCircus said:


> - He begrudges the fact that...
> 
> - People begrudge you when...



Thanks a lot.
Dit is de vertaling die ik zoek.

Bedankt.


----------



## bibibiben

Ook:

Ik gun het je van harte: You're more than welcome to it.
Niemand gunt het hem (het = dat wat hij gekregen heeft of in bezit heeft): Nobody wants him to have it.
Niemand gunt me geluk: Nobody wants me to be happy.
Ze gunt me mijn geluk niet: She resents my happiness.

Hoewel _gunnen _in de betekenis van _zonder afgunst/nijd/spijt zien dat een ander iets heeft_ in het Engels zelden in één werkwoord te vangen is, zijn er toch tal van alternatieve constructies voorhanden.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessant. Zijn dat echt de gangbare equivalenten? _(Ik geloof je best, hoor, maar sommige ervan zijn voor mij wat nieuw... Vandaar...) _


----------



## GQ.Wong

bibibiben said:


> Ook:
> 
> Ik gun het je van harte: You're more than welcome to it.
> Niemand gunt het hem (het = dat wat hij gekregen heeft of in bezit heeft): Nobody wants him to have it.
> Niemand gunt me geluk: Nobody wants me to be happy.
> Ze gunt me mijn geluk niet: She resents my happiness.
> 
> Hoewel _gunnen _in de betekenis van _zonder afgunst/nijd/spijt zien dat een ander iets heeft_ in het Engels zelden in één werkwoord te vangen is, zijn er toch tal van alternatieve constructies voorhanden.




Ik zou het ook zo vertalen, maar ik zoek een ¨Gelijkwaardige vertaling¨

Dus als ik het goed berijp kunnen wij de betekenis van gunnen NIET met altijd met hetzelfde woord vertaling.

Ik zoek een vertaling in deze contexten:

*Als iemand een promotie maakt op werk*
Iedereen doet wel leuk en aardig op werk, maar tegenwoordig gunt niemand elkaar iets.

Now a days, people do not want me to get the promotion.  
Nobody wants other to have it.

*Ik vind dit geen goede vertalingen.*
Niemand wil dat ik promotie maak.
Niemand wil dat ik promotie krijg. 

Dit is meer een omschrijving van het woord gunnen, dan een vertaling.
*
Liefde*
Iedereen zegt dat vrienden belangrijker zijn. Maar eigenlijk gunnen ze het niet wanneer jij een mooie vriendin hebt.

Nobody wants - Niemand wilt.
*
They resent you when you have a beautifull girlfriend.  Goede vertaling???
*


----------



## YellowOnline

Het probleem is eenvoudigweg dat er geen equivalent voor 'gunnen' is in het Engels. Naargelang de context gebruik je synoniemen voor toestaan (grant/concede/allow/permit) of toewijzen (assign/allocate/award/allot). Het 'gunnen' dat je hier wil vertalen is een idiomatische uitdrukking en alsdusdanig niet één-op-één vertaalbaar. In het Engels heeft men wel een woord dat het omgekeerde betekent - to begrudge ('misgunnen') - maar door daar dat negatief te maken los je dit probleem niet op. De reactie van Suehil, die tenslotte Engels als moedertaal heeft, was niet voor niets een vrij eenvoudige omschrijving van het gevoel ipv. een letterlijke vertaling.


----------



## GQ.Wong

YellowOnline said:


> Het probleem is eenvoudigweg dat er geen equivalent voor 'gunnen' is in het Engels. Naargelang de context gebruik je synoniemen voor toestaan (grant/concede/allow/permit) of toewijzen (assign/allocate/award/allot). Het 'gunnen' dat je hier wil vertalen is een idiomatische uitdrukking en alsdusdanig niet één-op-één vertaalbaar. In het Engels heeft men wel een woord dat het omgekeerde betekent - to begrudge ('misgunnen') - maar door daar dat negatief te maken los je dit probleem niet op. De reactie van Suehil, die tenslotte Engels als moedertaal heeft, was niet voor niets een vrij eenvoudige omschrijving van het gevoel ipv. een letterlijke vertaling.



Hmmm, interesant. Met idiomatische uitdrukking bedoel je als het ware locale spreek woorden of uitdrukkingen?

Ik smeer mijn boterham met heel veel boter atijd
Ik heb mijn propedeuse behaald op het Hoger Beroeps Onderijs.
Lootjes trekken voor Suprise vind ik heel leuk.

Wat is je 06 nummer?
Kan ik pinnen?  
Deze zinnen kan je ook niet vertalen naar bijv. Engels of Spaans.


----------



## NewtonCircus

GQ.Wong said:


> Ik smeer mijn boterham met heel veel boter atijd
> Ik heb mijn propedeuse behaald op het Hoger Beroeps Onderijs.
> Lootjes trekken voor Suprise vind ik heel leuk.
> 
> Wat is je 06 nummer?
> Kan ik pinnen?
> Deze zinnen kan je ook niet vertalen naar bijv. Engels of Spaans.


Die vergelijking gaat niet helemaal op. 

_Pinnen_, _06_, _Surprise_ en _propedeuse _verwijzen naar systemen en gebruiken die uitsluitend in Nederland bestaan, terwijl afgunst overal bestaat. 

Ofwel heb je een equivalent systeem (bv _Bancontact_ in België, _Nets_ in Singapore) ofwel bestaat de term gewoonweg niet (bv _propedeuse _in Singapore). Als je dit dan toch noodgedwongen moet vertalen, bv in de context van een diplomavertaling kan je nog altijd _foundation course_ of zoiets gebruiken.


----------



## YellowOnline

GQ.Wong said:


> Hmmm, interesant. Met idiomatische uitdrukking bedoel je als het ware locale spreek woorden of uitdrukkingen?
> 
> [...]



Dwz. een uitdrukking eigen aan de taal.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Het probleem is eenvoudigweg dat er geen equivalent voor 'gunnen' is in het Engels.


 Inderdaad. Vertaling gaat dan ook alle kanten op.

Mijn probleem nu:
<Voor wat mij betreft, het Presidentschap is haar gegund, als ze zich opnieuw kandidaat stelt.>

Mijn N-E woordenboek helpt niet. Grant, not envy, welcome to it 

Eventueel zou ik toch nog kunnen terugvallen op:
<As for me, I would welcome her to become President, if she ran for office again.>

But welcome is  stronger  and more 'enthusiastic than 'gunnen'.  It's not exactly how I would  express my feeling.


----------



## ThomasK

INteressante opmerking, maar het is misschien iets sterker, of beter: _welcoming_ impliceert in mijn ogen dat ik dat best zou kunnen verdragen, maar "ik gun haar haar presidentschap" bekijkt veel meer vanuit haar standpunt. Het kan zelfs kritisch zijn: "she can have it", met de achterliggende gedachte dat het mij niet interesseer, dat het mij zelfs niet bevalt. Toch?


----------



## eno2

Alleen ironisch. Je kan alles ironiseren. Mij klinkt 'gunnen' gewoon zwakker als bijval dan 'welcome'.


----------



## ThomasK

Zoiets bedoelde ik ook, door te wijzen op het veranderde perspectief: welcome ik, gunnen zij/hij...


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> .  It's not exactly how I would  express my feeling.


 I would rather say: acquiesce, in that context. (late discovery)



bibibiben said:


> Hoewel _gunnen _in de betekenis van _zonder afgunst/nijd/spijt zien dat een ander iets heeft_ in het Engels* zelden in één werkwoord te vangen *is, zijn er toch tal van alternatieve constructies voorhanden.


Ik denk dat 'acquiesce' het doet.


----------

